# Moving to Kefalonia



## vonney (Nov 25, 2009)

I am a pharmacist and my husband is a bricklayer and we are wanting to move to Kefalonia. 
We are looking to rent for 6-12 months before buying a property and wondered if anyone could recommend a good real estate agent we could contact. We have contacted one but still awaiting a reply. 
Also does anyone know the likelihood of us being able to get work in our respective fields? 
Any information and advice on moving to Greece would be gratefuly received.


----------



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi try vallianos They are very helpful and have several offices in Agostoli. We know a chap there called Paul Hitching. He moved there with his wife and kids fom England.


Hope this helps


----------



## Toto (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi there,

For Argostoli and the surrounding area_ Vinieris brothers _are very prefessional.

For Lixouri _Kefalonia New Homes_ are by far the best.

Good luck and feel free to ask any questions as am sure there are lots!

Toto


----------



## vonney (Nov 25, 2009)

Toto said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For Argostoli and the surrounding area_ Vinieris brothers _are very prefessional.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for that I'm sure I will be asking lots more questions!!!


----------



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, where is this water side? i only know of one and that hasn't worked for years. USD you might be better off offering euros, We have no need for dollars.


----------

